# Mini Oscar Strikes!



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I have an aggressive oscar on my hand. It wasn't doing much when I bought it but now its chasing tinfoils that are three times bigger than it. It also bite my finger when I stick it in the tank. My concern is will it kill the tinfoils when it get bigger. Is it normal for an oscar to bite your finger? I mean they will have teeth later and you will need to clean the tank.


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I hear, personalities vary from Oscar to Oscar. Mine is pretty relaxed. I can reach in and touch him if I want. I use to hand feed him and he did develop an agressive snap... got a finger from time to time, but it was more startling than it was painful.

How long have you had him?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I've only had him for 5 days, 3 inches now. I can hand feed him shrimp some times he will jump for the shrimp. He only bite my finger when I point at him. I guess he thinks its food.

I think he has mood swing because he will chase down the tinfoil real bad sometimes and other time he hang out inches away from them.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope my guy doesn't get like this Boost since we have twin O's lol. My Tiger O is pretty layed back and chill for now he isn't as aggressive as yours. But he's always hungry and ready for food. I hope your guy calms down and good luck.


----------



## whifflehopen (Jan 31, 2010)

hi there my oscar is the same hes a albino tiger and he terrorises my 5" red tailed black shark 
he also attacks the glass when i point at him lol


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

LSBoost said:


> It also bite my finger when I stick it in the tank. Is it normal for an oscar to bite your finger?


Don't stick your finger in the tank.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

You're right, I shouldn't stick my finger in the tank or else it will get used to biting it (Not so cool when it grow teeth).


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Well.....

The personality is different from any O.

I got "Elvis" here, he's like the "leave me alone or ill kick you" kinda guy.
Butters is more the Mellow, shy guy.

But it doesnt need to be "Agressive" just adept to his lifestyle and it should go good. I know for sure if i put in a finger, Elvis will bite it seeing it as food. Butters would sulk and go swim somewhere else.

Still its a "silent little" dream of me to be able to pet my Oscars. Not that i would put my hand in there everytime, but just to make sure when i need to go in, they dont bite me.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I also had my red oscar who bites my finger especially if he was so hungry.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you think he's snappy now just wait til he gets about 8". Mine was always super nice until he got about 8"...now you best keep your hand out of the tank. He's not really aggressive as much as he's territorial.

I wouldn't worry about the TFB's though, normally they are fast enough to stay out of the O's mouths. I have two in my tank and he has tried from time to time to catch one with no success for 2 years now. TFB's do grow pretty fast and get just as big as O's and most of the time bigger.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm my O is only 3 inches now. I'm wondering how they will get when they are that size when you are doing your gravel vac and water changes. Do they try and bite your hand then as well? lol


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup mine's is 3 inches and he nip my fingers when I do water changes. Sometime when he wants food he will actually jump up a bit and stick his head out of the water for a sec.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Mine are 4" now and they sink as a brick when im doing waterchanges. When its feeding time they go nuts.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I just did my water change 20 mins ago and my Tiger just goes to the other side of the tank when I'm cleaning the gravel. I hope I can train him to stay this way before he gets bigger. I'm moving him in the bigger tank this weekend! WOOOOOO. Think he will sulk again like when I first got him? Good to see you again Carmine! :thumb:


----------



## lbronson52 (Feb 13, 2010)

My first Oscar was super aggressive and I loved him that way. His tank was right by my bed so when I would wake up he would always be looking at me and rapidly moving his tail! After he bit me a couple of times I started to think it was funny. He mellowed out some what as he got bigger. The bit doesn't hurt and it's nothing I would be to worried about. My Oscar I have know is really relaxed but I still enjoy him.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i dont like when people point at me either...


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I've decided to name my oscar Mini because of this thread. xD
Since Mini is a girl's name, I also assume it's a she. lol


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

My two Oscars were pretty docile when I first got them. They would go crazy when I came to feed them though. They'd jump up try to get the food before I dropped it in, and they got braver and braver until one day one of them jumped out of the tank and hit the floor. After that they both quit. When they grew up they were laying eggs, and they'd keep eating them. One day I decided that I could take care of them better, so I reached in to take out the rock, and the female bit me good. I got the rock out but I was bleeding. After that day she's always had a little temper towards me when ever I reach in the tank. I have to chase her off once or twice when I do the water changes. The male was always calm, and curious.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow moto your female O isn't messing around. I would never take a chance of trying to mess with her eggs I guess you learned your lesson :lol:


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

LOL I sure did. I watch her carefully now when I do my water changes. I love seeing the different personalities of fish. Oscars show it real well, and my Betas have fun personalities as well. My male Beta has jumped out of his tank three times now while I was feeding, and he still gets just as excited.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea betas have good personalities, but you will need to cover the tank fully. My bro's beta jumped out of a hole smaller than a penny. He saw it like an hour later on the floor all dried up and it still live when he put it in the water again.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Some fish are real troopers!


----------

